# Notebook für max. 500 Euro gesucht



## Neawoulf (23. Februar 2013)

*Notebook für max. 500 Euro gesucht*

Hallo zusammen. Ich fasse mich kurz, da ich gerade aufm Smartphone schreibe und davon Knoten in die Finger bekomme. 

Ich suche ein Notebook für ca. 400 bis maximal 500 Euro mit folgenden Eigenschaften:

- 15 - 17 Zoll
- Win 7 oder 8
- Zuverlässigkeit!!!
- mind. 300 bis 500 GB Platte
- WLAN
- HDMI Ausgang
- Prozessor und GPU für altere Spiele, z. B. Morrowind ausreichend
- 4 GB RAM
- Optisches Laufwerk
- Keine Temperatur-Probleme!!!

Ist da bei dem Budget was zu machen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2013)

Schau Dir mal diese an:

Lenovo G580, Core i3-3120M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (MBBRMGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Samsung NP355V5C, A6-4400M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, adeon HD 7670M 2GB (NP-355V5C-S0EDE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung NP355V5C, A6-4400M, 8GB RAM, 500GB (NP-355V5C-S0ADE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung NP355V5C, A8-4500M, 6GB RAM, 750GB (NP-355V5C-S0CDE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Toshiba Satellite Pro C850-1JG (PSCBZE-00D009GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sony Vaio SVE-1512E6E/B schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS K55DR-SX027H (90NEOC118N61365D551Y) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


und ich denke nicht, dass die sich in Sachen "Zuverlässig" irgendwas tun, da sind alle Hersteller ähnlich, keiner ist besonders schlecht oder gut in der Preisklasse, und zu Dingen, die erst nach 3-4 Jahren auftreten, kann man zu den Modellen nix sagen, weil es die noch gar nicht so lange gibt...


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Februar 2013)

Naja mit Zuverlässigkeit meinte ich eher die Materiallebensdauer ... damit nach drei geschriebenen Seiten in Word nicht die Leertaste den Geist aufgibt. Aber die Tipps sehen schonmal gut aus, danke. Vor allem die Geräte von Toshiba und Asus landen in der engeren Auswahl.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2013)

Also, bei der Tastatur ist ja manch einer sehr sensibel, man sollte aber nicht "fühlt sich billig an" oder "gibt in der linken unteren Ecke nach" verwechseln mit "geht nach 3 Monaten kaputt" - so isses nämlich auf keinen Fall    vlt kannst Du ja mal in nem Saturn oder so ein Modell oder Schwestermodell testen. Aber auch eine "gute" Tastatur: mein Bruder hatte ein teures Sony mit einer sehr "edlen" Tastatur, und nach 2 Monaten: Tastaturfehler... sony hat das zwar schnell und kostenlos repariert. Ich wiederum hab jetzt seit  5 Jahren ein Acer mit ner Tastatur, die viele als "instabil" und "macht nen schlechten Eindruck" bezeichneten, dazu ein damals mieser Ruf von Acer - und was ist: alles bestens wie am ersten Tag   Man kann eben nicht vom Feeling her wirklich sicher sein, was gut oder schlecht ist.


----------



## Spielefan1975 (25. Februar 2013)

Ich hab hier mal gegoogelt und einen (zugegeben etwas älteren) Testbericht gefunden. Vielleicht kann er ja zur Orientierung dienen:

Notebooks bis 500 Euro: G


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Februar 2013)

Danke nochmal für euren Rat. Ich hab mich jetzt für ein Toshiba Satellite entschieden, allerdings in einer etwas anderen Ausführung (i3 statt i5, der i3 reicht mir):

Toshiba Satellite C855-27L


----------

